# Ability to record Sling TV...



## zcurves (Feb 9, 2016)

So I have a Bolt and I am thrilled. Would it be possible to add the ability to record from a Sling TV account, similar to HULU?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, Sling TV does not allow recording. In fact it's assumed that their prices are as low as they are specfically becuase they don't allow recording and have been able to make better deals with the channels becuase of it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would not be able to record from any of the streaming services such as Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, Amazon. Sling TV is not even in the current scope of Tivo.


----------

